# How to allow safari pop-ups



## calitoday (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi

How do you allow pop-ups by default on safari? The users need to have pop-up enabled. After rolling out 50 mac osx with pop-up disabled, now I must somehow change all of them to pop-up enabled. Thanks.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Click Safari and then click "Block Pop-Up Windows" to uncheck it.

You can also use a keyboard shortcut: Apple Key+Shift+K.

Hope that helps!


----------



## calitoday (Jun 12, 2007)

It doesn't work for all users automatically. How can it be setup so that everyone who logs in does not have to do it manually?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi calitoday - sorry that I misunderstood you. 

Unfortunately for your case, Safari blocks pop-ups by default. I searched through the Apple discussions to see if there was a hack, and haven't been able to find one to allow pop-ups by default.

You are not alone, though, as I saw this same question addressed there several times (with no solution!)  Maybe sending Apple some feedback would get them to address this issue.


----------

